# EOS as birthday present



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Martin Gore's (Depeche Mode) daughter get VW EOS for 16th birthday.
I think I don't have to repeat that I love Depeche Mode









Viva Lee Gore just turn 16








from left: ex-wife Suzanne Gore,Viva Lee Gore ,Ava Lee (younger daugher),new girlfriend Adell and Martin Gore








birthday present
































Gore's daughters








Martin and Adell


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS as birthday present (Fantomasz)*

Wow Martin looks old now! Really makes me feel old, too.








Cool car. Cute chick. Hope she joins the forums .. yeah right. LOL


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS as birthday present (Shaka)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajpDEBrnRM4


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Depeche Mode is one of my favorite bands.. Her EOS looks like mine!!!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Zazou1)*

What an adorable little munchkin of his, and what a perfect SCWEET-16 gift the Eos makes....
Excuse me one second...

(Damn it..







another positive reinforcement of the eos as a chic car!







damn it!







Just as I was getting my dawgs to leave alone about it







whats next, a cheerleader movie with an Eos taking center stage!!!







damn it!!!







Why couldn't he have given her a Beetle instead...







crap! )
... Yeah.... great article... er... photospread!!!



_Modified by archiea at 12:44 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

The little sister doesn't look happy....


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*

Don't worry. If she's like the typical teenager who's been given a car way beyond their driving abilities, she'll total it and move on to a different vehicle
















_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_What an adorable little munchkin of his, and what a perfect SCWEET-16 gift the Eos makes....
Excuse me one second...

(Damn it..







another positive reinforcement of the eos as a chic car!







damn it!







Just as I was getting my dawgs to leave alone about it







whats next, a cheerleader movie with an Eos taking center stage!!!







damn it!!!







Why couldn't he have given her a Beetle instead...







crap! )
... Yeah.... great article... er... photospread!!!
_Modified by archiea at 12:44 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Don't worry. If she's like the typical teenager who's been given a car way beyond their driving abilities, she'll total it and move on to a different vehicle

















well....its the lux model, not the sport.... so who knows!!!!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

But still..... such a waste...

Andy


----------

